# Celebrities You Have Met



## Stitch (Mar 13, 2007)

Yes, it's time to play the modern world's favorite passtime... name-dropping! It's pretty simple - just name any famous people you may have met (even if ever so briefly) in your life. Sat next to Leonard Nimoy on a bus? Stalked Harrison Ford until that pesky restraining order kicked in? Accidentally spilled a hot toddy on Peter Gabriel? Let's hear about it!

Here's my list:

Clive Barker - Met him for about five seconds at a book signing. (He signed it 'Very Ben' instead of 'Very Best'... I think he forgot to cross the 't'.)

Dario Argento - Italy's premier horror director signed my 'Suspiria' movie ticket and gave me a big ol' hug to boot.

Paul Bartel - Indie-cult director of 'Death Race 2000' and 'Eating Raoul'. I mostly just nervously mumbled 'love your movies' and slunk away.

Patrick Kilpatrick - Busy character actor best known for playing heavies (you'd know him if you saw him). I chatted with him at a convention for a good 20 minutes and found him to be quite a nice chap.

O-Lan Jones - An underrated actress who's mostly been typecast as waitresses and trailer-park moms. I spoke to her briefly at a movie premier.

Alan Dean Foster - He signed my copy of 'Spellsinger' without really looking at me. It still counts.

I've met about half of the various 'Star Trek' folks, if thrusting glossy photos under their noses and getting them signed counts as 'met'. I did speak at length to Grace Lee Whitney and Majel Barrett-Roddenberry.

Ursula K. Le Guin - I took a semester-long writing course that she was teaching. She's incredibly nice.

This last one didn't happen to me, but it's too cool/gross not to share... a friend of mine ended up using a public bathroom that was occupied by Kenny (R2D2) Baker. Kenny said, 'Hey, how's it going?' or something like that.


----------



## Horrorshow (Mar 13, 2007)

This thread is just screaming for some poorly edited images.

Which means it's MS Paint time!


----------



## Option7 (Mar 13, 2007)

I've met John Mayall.
Other than, none.


----------



## Hanazawa (Mar 14, 2007)

Christopher Hall, former frontman of Stabbing Westward (now of The Dreaming), after a Dreaming concert. He kicks all kind of ass.

and my mom sold a jar of salsa to Adam Sandler.


----------



## DavidN (Mar 14, 2007)

I am in the unfortunate position of the most famous people I've ever met being the Chuckle Brothers.


----------



## blackdragoon (Mar 14, 2007)

i have met dave mirra, tony hawk, and a few other pro skateboarders and bmx riders at my dads skatepark during tony hawks giant skatepark tour. i forget his first name but that guy ellis i met as well the same day. he did a transfer between the halfpipe and vert ramps which weren't even lined up so he shoulda' baled but landed it somehow. (he retired after the touri think) and i got all their autographs on a t-shirt of mine which has begun to fade sadly. (permanent washer safe markers my butt)


----------



## Xipoid (Mar 14, 2007)

I haven't met any, and I hope to keep it that way. If I bump into any, I will deny that I know who they are at all costs. I don't know many celebrities anyway, so it shouldn't be hard.


----------



## lunajile (Mar 14, 2007)

So far I've met Bif Naked, Fred Perry (Yay, Gold Digger), the members from the band D'espairs Ray (jrock band) and Richard Dean Anderson (Macgyver doncha know!)

Aw, you got to meet Clive Barker!!!! I love the man!!! One day, one day....


----------



## Satoshi (Mar 14, 2007)

I used to live next door to the guy who wrote CSI o_o;
He gave my aunt the first season DVD thing :B
...

I never saw his wife though >  w>; She like..appear then dissappear...then appear again xD


----------



## Xanthe (Mar 14, 2007)

My mate was the head security guard for the entire "Jacka**" Crew. Yep that is right. And when he worked at the casinos down here like most of the WWE came in and he was with them as well....god how I wish I could have been there.

And Bam bought me a christmas present, but someone stole it.


----------



## Satoshi (Mar 14, 2007)

adding to my last post: wait D: bands count too?
then I've meet Jess, Bam's brother xD 
He's awsome BB: 

and i hung out with birdmonster, future famous band :B
and.. uh..I'm gonna go see hellogoodbye, so i'm probably gonna meet them too.

dun like bragging xD but my uncle does the consert hosting.

timgardeapresents.com :B


----------



## Rostam The Grey (Mar 14, 2007)

I met Mel Gibson here at a restaraunt when he was filming a movie about 4 years ago. That's about as far as my celebrity reparte goes.


----------



## sateva9822 (Mar 21, 2007)

I was in a Tim Hortons one day in Toronto with my sister, and se saw Xena warrior princess! minus the armor... I cant rember her name. Theres a short person at my work that was on amarican pie : the naked mile (one of the foot ball players)
yay D-List cleb's


----------



## Mega Wolf (Mar 21, 2007)

I remember once in elementry school I got to meet and get my picture taken with Oscar de la Hoya, who was visiting the school. Being the attention hog that she was and still is, my sister actualy managed to get herself in the group picture in front of everyone, including de la Hoya.


----------



## Rouge2 (Mar 22, 2007)

Well, I never met a celebrity face to face or even talked to one over a phone.


----------



## Rhainor (Mar 22, 2007)

sateva9822 said:
			
		

> I was in a Tim Hortons one day in Toronto with my sister, and se saw Xena warrior princess! minus the armor... I cant rember her name.



That would be Lucy Lawless.


----------



## nobuyuki (Mar 22, 2007)

The only celebrity I met I forgot his name but he appeared to be doing public service working for a local museum here in chicago.  Really, other than that, the only "maybe" I got here is that I sold an expensive printer once to a guy last busy season who wore an arizona baseball cap and looked a HELL of a lot like John McCain.  I restrained myself from asking him if he was the real McCoy (or in this case, McCain)


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Mar 22, 2007)

I met Kurt Cobain, that one dead dude.


----------



## Dragoneer (Mar 22, 2007)

Ron Jeremy and Dana Carvey.

Ron Jeremy was... weird.


----------



## crabby_the_frog (Mar 22, 2007)

I was an extra in X-men 2, so I had the chance to meet Patrick Stewart. He's awesome. 

And for a cheap laugh:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3jGHMY7nzRs


----------



## emptyF (Mar 22, 2007)

kevin duckworth?  i guess he was a basketball player for the portland trailblazers.  he's a regular customer at my camera store.  he scares me.  he's like 7'2" or some shit.  nicest guy in the world, but he is seriously a foot and a half taller than i am.  when he's slouching.  

when you're 5'7", you get used to people being taller than you, but this is rediculous.  and i met kevin nash once.  also freaking huge.

actually, i've met a number of wrestlers.  fatu once cursed out a friend of mine.  it was hilarious.


----------



## Arsonos (Mar 27, 2007)

I met a more than a few business execs... And i saw Harrison Ford and Calista Flockhard driving in a Viper. That's it.


----------



## ValentineCrow (Apr 1, 2007)

worked at a bunch of fancy-pants places in the HAMPTONS ooo! yeah. So lots of celebs i don't care about. 'CEPT ONE:
Harvey Keitel (reservoir dogs) - i was crossing the street to go back to work and this older guy (jeans, tshirt, cowboy boots) looks directly at me over his sunglasses. I was like WTF, thought he looked familiar, and upon getting into the store realized who just stared at me. Bet he thought was was going to bug him or something...

Other peeps:
Nikki Hilton and some ex DJ from MTV, came into the music store i was working (swiped her card through the machine...) with a bunch of kids.
Drummer of the Red Hot Chili Peppers - again, the music store. His wife came in looking for him. He looks like Will Ferrel and IS REALLY TALL.
Ryan Phillipe (ex hubby of Reese Witherspoon) - music store. SHORT. shorter than me. way.
Martha Stewart - came into clothing store i was workin at. Quiet and really really ....creeepy lookin.
Chris O'Donnell (robin in batman and robin) - 'nother clothing store thing. Sunburned and his child was WREAKING HAVOC. but since my shift ended, i wasn't about to pull her from the backroom. 
AAAND Thom Filicia from Queer Eye (he's the interior design dude) - APARENTLY, my granny worked with him when she was still at some interior design firm. He was an intern then and on my birthday a few years ago he was signing books - she dragged us (mom n me) in to say hi and HE REMEMBERED HER. Weird? yes. He's funny in person.

Mom's seen Roy Schnieder (JAWS!) and knows him as a pompous prick who cuts line at the mail office. Besides that she's seen John Stewart of the Daily Show and she's friends with Billy Squire and Paul Simon's brother Eddie.


----------



## Hanazawa (Apr 1, 2007)

I went to another The Dreaming concert on Friday, so I met Chris Hall AGAIN 
I'll totally post a photo either here and/or on my FA as soon as I get a chance to transfer the pictures from my camera.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Apr 1, 2007)

Cal Ripken (at a book signing he did couple years ago) and Barbara Bush (she was attending a conference at my high school. I didn't actually say hi, I just saw her.)


----------



## sgolem (Apr 1, 2007)

The most most famous person I met was James Taylor.  I was in the 6th grade, and didn't know who he was at the time, but he was nice as hell.


----------



## sateva9822 (Apr 1, 2007)

oh i almost for got, i served the lead singer of our lady peace when i worked at a Tim Hortons in Peterborough, On (theres alot of cleb cottages up here) I made and handed him his green tea personally^^ it was pritty hot.. though i dident know it was him till he had left, a co worker was a huge fan and freaking out hidding behind the drive though dohnut display, after he grabed me sholders and asked me if i knew who he was... first cleb iv ever seen... celbs coming to Canada must come for the timmys and cottages...


----------



## Bobby111 (Apr 8, 2007)

sateva9822 said:
			
		

> celbs coming to Canada must come for the timmys and cottages...



He's Canadian


----------



## Pinkuh (Apr 8, 2007)

Lets see....

Famous?

Chris Fergison aka: the Jesus of poker<--- world champion poker player, met him at E3 at the bungie party... he was very nice and down to earth and fun

Samuel Jackson <---- met him a couple times at a couple cons
Paris Hilton <---- Met her at E3... was attempting to get her to join our gaming clan till we found out she didn't even know the name of the game she "published" so yeah
DJ CliffyB <---- Founder of Nerdcore... met him at PAX last year got to hang out
Tommy Tallarico <--- owner and founder of video games live... awsome dude... very short, he got me my press passes to PAX so he is awsome
The Video game pianist <--- Self Explanitory... Youtube him and you'll find him... met at PAX, was hanging with Tommy and crew.
Dave Navarro <--- Rock artist/Rap This guy was creepy as hell, He attempted to pick up my friend Amber at E3 and take her back to his hotel room... she would have nothing of it... then he got his agent to attempt to get her... and failed again... Real winner here real winner.
Mark Hammil: Met him a couple of times at conventions and such, very very nice in that Creepy "Joker" kinda way.
Mobius: <---- One of the best Comicbook artists that ever lived. An older french guy, I am one of the lucky few who has met him, talked to him and gotten him to sign stuff.
Bungie Crew <---- They may as well be famous... I have met a whole messload of them... Frankie, Joe, Marty... Marty especially... because he is old... and makes awsome musics. (I was introduced to him as "The girl that draws Halo porn"... Glad I was Drunk or I would have killed louis.
ricky Simmons and Tavisha <---- Ricky is best known for playing Gir on "Invader Zim", He and his wife Tavisha frequent the same anime cons I do and we hang out allot. Tavisha is an awsome artist and has several published books.
Kyle Hebert <---- Goofball Extraordinar... Most notably Gohan from DBZ
Harrison Ford <--- Bumped into him on a field trip when I was in middle school... literally bumped into him... it was weird... I didn't realize who it was until my teacher pulled me aside later.

I have meet many many more people that could be considered famous... to many to list. so yeah.


----------



## Lady Star (Apr 8, 2007)

a few christian bans/artsts

toby mac, dc talk...


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Apr 9, 2007)

Pinkuh said:
			
		

> Lets see....
> 
> Famous?
> 
> ...




I've actually played poker with Phil Hellmuth (he has a mobile poker game deal with Sprint) on my cell phone. He's pretty cool, and I've even beaten him on a couple hands.


----------



## sgolem (May 15, 2007)

Pardon the bump of the old topic, but I (sort of) met Mickey Rooney today (yesterday now, but whatever).  He told his life story, and, well...  The best analogy I heard was that it was like Forest Gump.  Really, the guy's met everyone, been everywhere, done everything, etc.


----------



## Kingnothing1013 (May 15, 2007)

x


----------



## Rebel-lion (May 15, 2007)

I meet Max Cavaller (ex Sepultura front man now with Soulfly) at the air port back in 1999 and meet Iron maiden few times in a pub down the road from where i live next to the recording studio they where using at the time, I even got them some weed!


----------



## brokenfox (May 15, 2007)

I don't know if anyone knows who Ciruth Ungol is but I actually worked, or rather volunteered for the former drummer Robert Garven at our City Hall printing office. He was pretty cool, he loved Ferrari and owned an older one (not too sure what it was) and he even gave me a limited edition vinyl of his first record 

Also my dad personally knows the Angry Samoans because he played drums with one of the two bands that broke up to form the Angry Samoans and as an interesting side note (for me anyways) the guitarist for The Angry Samoans left a band called Titanic to play for The Angry Samoans and that band, Titanic, later became Ciruth Ungol XD


----------



## Orlith Nemeth (May 15, 2007)

I met a christian rapper called Fresh IE twice, really nice, really big guy, I was extatic, he complemented my shirt and I bought his CD and he signed it ^.=.^

I also met some famouse kite guy once, but I cant remember his name


----------



## Renton Whitetail (May 15, 2007)

I remember meeting a few well-known people when they visited my elementary schools, like Marc Brown (author of the Arthur books), Nancy Carlson (a children's author (I remember getting an autograph from her ^^)), Bill Farmer (he does the voice of Goofy ) and Ronald McDonald P). Other than these people, I can't remember other famous people I have met (although there was one other author who came to my school, yet I can't remember his name >< ).


----------



## Seratuhl (May 15, 2007)

I've met H.R Giger before....in a trip to Europe...all thanks to my rich uncle....

I had a fangasm when I did...
^_^
Heil Switzerland's Giger museum...and my uncle for helping me get there!!!!

NOTE:
H.R Giger was the surrealist who designed the xenomorphs for the "Aliens" movie series!!!


----------



## Orlith Nemeth (May 15, 2007)

Holy crap! I almost forgot! I met MR.DRESSUP!!!! he came to my city for a show when I was a kid, got his autograph and everything.... awww I miss the guy.....


----------



## Rhainor (May 16, 2007)

Not sure I'd really consider it "famous", but the pastor at my church*, Lenny Stadler, used to be the bassist in a Southern rock band called Blackfoot.



* I haven't attended in years, but I'm technically still a member.


----------



## Renton Whitetail (Oct 6, 2007)

I just recently met Terry Jones. ^^ He came to our college campus yesterday to give a lecture on our misconceptions of the medieval era, and he was so funny the way he did it.   He's a cool and nice guy.


----------



## Le_DÃ©mon_Sans_Visage (Oct 6, 2007)

I had a long conversation with *Crispin Glover *at a book signing, where it turned out he'd read a novel-length fanfic I wrote about one of his characters (yes, I am an egregious nerd). He didn't even berate me about it. I was pretty embarassed, tho. 

This was about 3am and he'd been signing books for hours, and I was impressed by how sweet and honestly interested in all us freakish folks standing in line he was. He's also drop dead smart . . . I wish I could have collared him in a resturant to talk for hours. Le sigh. 

I also met *Sigourny Weaver* when she was looking to research a role where she played a high functioning autistic. About the only time the goddamn brain disfunction did me any good. She was a really nice lady, and surprisingly short. The most fun was telling my dad about it and him having a major nerdgasm over the phone.


----------



## HonorableThief (Oct 6, 2007)

Hmm... I've met Blue Man Group, Penn & Teller, and I managed to get Jim Gaffigan's autograph, signed appropriately to "Stop Calling".


----------



## greg-the-fox (Oct 7, 2007)

double post oops


----------



## greg-the-fox (Oct 7, 2007)

I've met Bill Nye The Science Guy! 
And I have his autograph!


----------



## lovennight (Oct 7, 2007)

i met eric from go jimmy go he went to kenpo with me ^^ also do voice actors count


----------



## sgolem (Oct 7, 2007)

I met Danny Elfman in June.  I got him to sign a copy of Dead Man's Party.  The chancellor of my school conducted for him, so he visited and answered a few questions.  From what he said, I think one of the people he was referring to at the LA Times in this video was actually Matt Groening.  He talked about how Matt Groening gave him a bad review so he started to read Life in Hell out of spite.  He said he read it thinking "Damnit, this guy's an asshole and he's talented."  Then when he was asked to do the theme for The Simpsons, Matt Groening said after the meeting, "I don't know if you remember this, but-" and he said he was like "YES!"  Danny Elfman is a really cool guy, and he was an entertaining speaker.  Oingo Boingo is one of my favorite bands, and I love a lot of the movies he scored, so this was a big deal for me.


----------



## Ultraviolet (Oct 8, 2007)

I've met, and had a drink and nice long talk with Eddie Izzard ^_^ This was when he was up in northern Scotland kinda testing out new material. He's very sweet & seems really quite shy. Felt bad for him though as me and my partner at the time were talking to him, some drunk girl came up, acting like a total ass and introduced herself by calling him a cunt D: As if its cool to be rude or something. You could just tell he wanted her just go away and that she made him feel vrey uncomfortable. 
But he was really quite down to earth and easy to talk to.

Not actually met her, but my flatmate's brother knows Amy Winehouse and even recorded some songs with her when they were in school. And she lives very near us, infact she goes to the local kabab shop as its also a jazz club XD


----------



## coffinberry (Oct 8, 2007)

jgdaklgjaklgjalkadjfal;g

i met steve naghavi, i want to marry that man :< we talk a lot though, but not the same.


----------



## Comrade Newski (Oct 10, 2007)

Ari Lehman-Jason in the first Friday The THirteenth
James Gunn- Writer of Scooby Doo, Writer/Director of Slither
George Romero- Director of Dawn of the Dead, Land of the Dead
Arlo Guthrie-Folk Singer
Nathan Fillion-Star of Firefly/Serenity (ironically, I'm not a fan of the show)
Michael Rooker- Henry, portrait of a serial killer star.
Kevin Smith- Silent Bob
Jay Mewes-Jay
Lloyd Kaufman- God of Cinema
George Carlin-Comedian
Alan Alda- MASH star


----------

